# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Заметки ... не знаю в какой раздел поместить

## Justin

"Цена Чуда"

Тесси - это прелестная, но не по годам серьезная 
девятилетняя девочка. Однажды она услышала разговор своих родителей о ее
маленьком братике, Теде. Она знала что он тяжело болеет и что у 
родителей практически нет денег. Они недавно переехали в другую 
квартиру, потому что у папы не хватало денег одновременно на больничные 
счета и на оплату дома. Только очень дорогой хирург смог бы спасти Теда 
сейчас. 
Тесси услышала как ее папа сказал заплаканной маме с безнадежностью: "Только чудо может спасти Теда сейчас". 
Тогда
Тесси побежала к себе в коману и достала стеклянню банку из-под джема, 
где хранились все ее сбережения. Она высыпала всю мелочь на пол и 
бережно пересчитала. Три раза, чтобы не ошибиться. Тесси бережно сложила
монетки назад в банку и закрутив крышку, после чего выскользнула на 
улицу и побежала что было сил в аптеку со изображением Большого Красного
Индейского Вождя над дверью.
Она тихо ждала пока аптекарь уделит ей 
внимание, но он был слишком увлечен разговором с другим человеком, чтобы
заметить девятилетнюю девочку. Тесси стала шаркать ножкой, чтобы 
привлечь хоть капельку внимания. Нет реакции. Потом она стала громко 
покашливать. Опять ничего. Наконец, она достала монетку и постучала ей 
по стеклу. 
Это помогло! 
- Что бы Вы хотели, - спросил аптекарь с
раздражением в голосе. - Видите ли, я разговариваю со своим братом из 
Чикаго, которого я не видел несколько лет. 
- Хорошо, но я бы хотела 
поговорить о моем брате, - ответила Тесси тем же тоном, что и аптекарь. -
Вы знаете, он очень и очень болен... и я хотела бы купить чудо" 
- Простите, что?
-
Его имя Тед и у него что-то плохое растет в голове, и мой папа сказал, 
что только чудо сможет спасти его сейчас. Так сколько стоит это чудо? 
- Девочка, мы не продаем здесь чудеса. Извини, но я не могу помочь тебе, - сказал аптекарь. 
-
Послушайте, но у меня есть деньги и я могу заплатить. Если этих денег 
не хватит, я смогу достать еще. Только скажите сколько это стоит.
Прекрасно одетый брат аптекаря опустился на корточки и подозвал к себе девочку. 
- Какого вида чудо нужно твоему брату, детка? 
-
Я не знаю, - всхлипнула Тесси. - Я знаю только, что он очень болен, и 
мама говорит, что ему нужна операция. Но мой папа не может заплатить за 
нее, поэтому я решила использовать мои деньги. 
- Сколько же их у тебя? - спросил человек из Чикаго. 
- Один доллар и одиннадцать центов, - пролепетала Тесси. - И это все мои деньги. Но если нужно, я смогу достать еще. 
- Какое совпадение, - улыбнулся мужчина. - Доллар и одиннадцать центов. 
Он зажал в кулаке ее деньги, взял девочку за руку и попросил отвести к себе домой. 
- Я хочу взглянуть на твоего братишку и встретиться с твоими родителями. Посмотрим, какого вида чудо вам нужно! 
Этот
хорошо одетый мужчина был доктором Карлтоном Армстронгом, известным 
хирургом, специализирующимся на нейрохирургии. Он сделал операцию 
совершенно бесплатно и совсем скоро Тед смог вернуться домой полностью 
здоровым. 
Мама и папа были счастливы обсуждая цепь случайных событий, которые привели к ним хирурга. 
- Этот доктор, - прошептала мама, - настоящее чудо. Интересно сколько бы это стоило? 
Тесси
улыбнулась. Она то знала точно, сколько стоит чудо... один доллар и 
одиннадцать центов. Плюс искренняя вера маленькой девочки.

----------


## Justin

Слепой сидит с табличкой "ПОМОГИТЕ СЛЕПОМУ", но почти никто не подает.
Один из прохожих говорит:
— У тебя неправильная табличка. Напиши другой текст, будут подавать.
— Нет, это не годится. Я не могу врать.
— А не надо врать. Послушай меня, опытного журналиста. Дай, я тебе напишу текст.
Написал. После этого деньги посыпались дождем.
Слепой никак не мог дождаться, чтобы узнать, что у него написано.
Наконец, один из прохожих ему прочел:
"СКОРО ВЕСНА. НО Я ЕЕ НЕ УВИЖУ."

_Justin добавил 17.01.2011 в 09:27_
Про счастье и про кофе. 
Группа выпускников, успешных, 
сделавших замечательную карьеру, пришли в гости к своему старому 
профессору. Конечно же, вскоре разговор зашел о работе - выпускники 
жаловались на многочисленные трудности и жизненные проблемы. 
Предложив
своим гостям кофе, профессор пошел на кухню и вернулся с кофейником и 
подносом, уставленным самыми разными чашками - фарфоровыми, стеклянными,
пластиковыми, хрустальными и простыми, и дорогими, и изысканными. 
Когда
выпускники разобрали чашки, профессор сказал: "Если вы заметили, все 
дорогие чашки разобраны. Никто не выбрал чашки простые и дешевые. 
Желание иметь для себя только лучшее и есть источник ваших проблем." 
Поймите,
что чашка сама по себе не делает кофе лучше. Иногда она просто дороже, а
иногда даже скрывает то, что мы пьем. То, что вы действительно хотели, 
было - кофе, а не чашка. Но вы сознательно выбрали лучшие чашки. 
А 
затем разглядывали, кому какая чашка досталась. А теперь подумайте: 
жизнь - это кофе, а работа, деньги, положение, общество - это чашки. Это
всего лишь инструменты для хранения Жизни. То, какую чашку мы имеем, не
определяет и не меняет качества нашей Жизни. 
Иногда, концентрируясь
только на чашке, мы забываем насладиться вкусом самого кофе. 
Наслаждайтесь своим кофе! У самых счастливых людей нет всего лучшего. Но
они извлекают все лучшее из того, что есть. 
Счастье в том, чтобы хотеть то, что у тебя есть. А не в том, чтобы иметь то, что хочешь.

----------

